# Official Dallas Mavericks Draft Thread



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We have no picks  Whats his about possibly getting one of Denver or something? (#52, I think)

We should go after the local boy, CJ Miles. Or Mindaugas Katelynas who probably won't be drafted

It will be interesting to see who's available at #27 (the pick we traded for Pavel), someone like Blatche could be avaiable..or Ronny Turiaf (would be a great pick)

Post anything draft related here


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
> 
> On the eve of the NBA draft, the Mavericks wore out the cellphone until all that was left to say was, "Can you hear me now?"
> 
> ...


Theres also a little about Del Harris getting a hole in one, but who cares? 

Dallas Morning News


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Dallas radio is saying that the Mavs are working the phones trying to get a pick in this draft. They are talking about trying to get a late 1st or early 2nd rounder. If a player they are interested in is on the board they may try and make a deal.

I would not be surprised to see the Mavericks do something in this draft.

This is a very deep draft and even if they end up doing nothing in terms of drafting players, they will probably try and sign someone who goes undrafted because this draft is so deep that there will be a few decent players who don't even get drafted. There are not alot of Marquis Daniels but if there is a player of his caliber who goes undrafted I am sure the Mavs will be going after that guy.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im not sure if the Celtics have a pick but maybe we can work out a deal where we get Pierce and a pick. Anyway there are a lot of big bodies in this draft and we could be missing out.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'm sure we are the 1st to sign a couple undrafted players reguardless. How I wouldn't love to land Hakim Warrick or Sean May tho...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I think we should sign a true SG position, because with Fin gone, we're stuck with Quis, Stack, and J-sho that are all truely the 3 spot. Keith Langford from KU? He use to go to my school and would really love to see him in pro nba.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Eddie Badsen
Rawle Marshall
Louis Williams
Angelo Gilgi !!
Stephano Menichelli
Sean Banks
Jawad Williams
John Gilchrist
Jackie Manuel
Donell Taylor
Allan Anderson
Kennedy Winston !!
Stephen Graham
Shlevik Randolph
Randolph Morris !!
Tiras Wade
Lucas Tischer
Matt Walsh !!
Dwayne Jones
Nikolas Zissis
Kelenna Azubuike
Taylor Coppenrath
Luke Schenscher

Would love to see Keendy Winston here


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I just checked out hoopshype.com on the workout, and it looks like the mavs have some interest in Langford. It's be nice to see him here in his hometown.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas Mavericks: None
Houston Rockets: Luther Head
Memphis Grizzlies: Hakim Warrick (we should pursue him, Jerry West said he was from princeton)
New Orleans Hornets: Chris Paul, Brandon Bass
San Antonio Spurs: Ian Mahinimi


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> An assortment of players who went undrafted could be on the Mavericks' radar to sign as free agents. The Mavericks hit a jackpot with Daniels, who went undrafted two years ago.
> 
> Less than an hour after the draft, the Mavs had signed Michael Harris from Rice and Rawle Marshall from Oakland (Mich.) University to their summer league team.
> 
> ...


Story Continues


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

As some of you may know, we had the #27 pick but we traded it last year for Pavel Podkolzin

The following players were taken at #27 and after
Wayne Simien (29)
David Lee (30)
Brandon Bass (33)
CJ Miles (34)
Ersan Ilyasova (36)
Ronny Turiaf (37)
Roko Ukic (41)
Chris Taft (42)
Martynas Andriuskevicius (44)


Was it worth Pavel?

(ALso, the #27 pick was then traded to Portland along with #35 for Jarret Jack)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Memphis drafted Hakim Warrick

:wave: Stromile Swift


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

What are Dallas' chances to get one of the undrafted players like John Gilchrist, Jawad Williams, Sean Banks,...?


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Tristan said:


> I think we should sign a true SG position, because with Fin gone, we're stuck with Quis, Stack, and J-sho that are all truely the 3 spot. Keith Langford from KU? He use to go to my school and would really love to see him in pro nba.


 :krazy: 

Marquis is definately not a 3, he can play the 1 or 2, but sure as hell not the 3. JHo is a pure 3 and Stack is a swingman, so he can play either just as well.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I heard Marshall from Oakland U signed with Dallas? I don't know if thats true or not but thats the rumor I heard. He's a hell of a 3 that was better then a lot of other who got drafted, he just suffered from playing at a school who had 2 games on tv all year lol.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

aussiewill said:


> :krazy:
> 
> Marquis is definately not a 3, he can play the 1 or 2, but sure as hell not the 3. JHo is a pure 3 and Stack is a swingman, so he can play either just as well.


He's not? Well my fault, I got stock on saying that because Ive been playing live 05 too much that it stuck on. I hate it when they misplace positions, cuz i get stuck to it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bill Simmons = genius


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Tristan said:


> He's not? Well my fault, I got stock on saying that because Ive been playing live 05 too much that it stuck on. I hate it when they misplace positions, cuz i get stuck to it.


Yeh, they've also got Josh as a SG, right?

I made myself the perfect Dallas roster the other day

Kidd/McGrady/Howard/Nowitzki/Dampier


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Yeh, they've also got Josh as a SG, right?
> 
> I made myself the perfect Dallas roster the other day
> 
> Kidd/McGrady/Howard/Nowitzki/Dampier


Haha on my dynasty mode its:

Iverson/Jacobsen/Stack/Nowitzki/Damp

Quis, KVH, Korver, Z Rebreca

prolly not as good as urs though


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Tristan said:


> Haha on my dynasty mode its:
> 
> Iverson/Jacobsen/Stack/Nowitzki/Damp
> 
> ...


Mine wasn't a dynasty, it was a few games against some friends. The deal was that you could do two trades for an exisiting team, I chose Dallas and traded like Steffanson for McGrady and Dickau for Kidd

:-D

It was a sick team, although Bibby would of worked just as well.

My main idea was a slashing superstar guard, because they are impossible to stop..along with Dirk. Then put 3pt shooters around it


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

what a crap draft, at least Bougues was number 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The draft was awesome

Birthday
NBA Draft
Christmas

are my favourite days of the year, in that order.


Call me a loser, but I was excited watching it and seeing all the prospect


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Theo's biggest shocks of the draft

Top 5 biggest shocks

5. Charlie Villaneuva being selected at 7. This eyebrow-less dude didn't even get a greem roon invite, probably would of been available at 16

4. Roko Leni-Ukic at 41. What a fall, he was predicted as high as 16 for Toronto. I kept thinking "Oh Atlanta will definately taking him(31), or Lakers will definately take him x2"

3. Nate Robinson going at 21. This kid wasn't a top 25 pick, let alone 21. I'm just amazed Phoenix took him over Jarret Jack, but then again they are trading Nate to NYK

2. Danny Granger at 17. I had Granger at #7 to Toronto, ready to make an immediate impact. Somehow, he fell...and fell and fell and fell. Orlando, Los Angeles L., Minnesota and possibly New Jersey all should of taken Granger

















And the number one shock of the 2005 NBA Draft is

...

(drum roll please)


1. Gerald Green falling to 18. What horrible decision by half the other teams, he was originally considered at #3 for Portland but they traded down and took Martell Webster. Boston struck gold as they now have a pairing of Jefferson and Green..wow


HoM: Jarret Jack falling to 22 and Martynas falling to 44.


----------

